# Honduras On The Rocks



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Visited Northern Tea Power in Manchester this afternoon and had the good fortune to try some cold brewed Honduras using a Hario cold brewer

View attachment 3193


Wayne said central American coffees seem to work well - lots of chocolate and toffee flavours. Mine was served with loads of ice - nice touch. Drinking cold brewed coffee is like nothing else - you expect the normal coffee experience of pour over coffee but the experience is anything but - it's very intense. First off, the smell reminded me of Tia Maria - very strong on the nose. Taste-wise, bright fruity sour/bitterness - quite pronounced, giving way to a long, long toffee caramel burnt butterscotch after taste that lingered and lingered. I could taste the coffee half an hour later. Strongly recommend you get over to NTP and try for yourself - it's an intriguing experience.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

NTP are good at brewed coffee.

Be interesting to see their cold brew.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Love NTP. Had a tasty iced latte when I was in there at the end of last month. Now think I should have tried this.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I find the prospect of cold coffee interesting. Has anyone tried these?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001VPXEBU


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

From what i have read i think you need to up the dosage (x2) for cold brewed.

I have been sampling some good iced mochas at home recently...

Good double expresso

Some choloate syrup

Then 2 parts milk to 1 part iced water.

Very refreshing and slightly indulgent for those who like their milky drinks


----------

